# The Klipsch Refererence speaker system



## EricZimmerman (Oct 9, 2015)

is slowly coming together. A little while ago I upgraded my Denon 7.1 system to a Yamaha Aventage A3040 along with a Klipsch R12SW 12 inch Reference sub and 2 Klipsch Dolby Atmos RP140SA extension speakers. Today I picked up the front mains R26F Towers so the Atmos speakers can set on top. I am still in the process of placement and level settings and will probably not do the final tweaks until the Klipsch R25C center channel gets here sometime next week. I won't give my full impression until then. Right now the mains are to new and the wow factor hasn't worn off yet to be objective. Klipsch got it right though, they are the keepers of sound. Absolutely amazing even without the center channel. :T


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Congrats on your new system! It's great when a plan comes together, eh?


----------



## EricZimmerman (Oct 9, 2015)

Yes, yes it is! :hsd:


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I have not heard the new Klipsch speakers, but I have been very pleased with my Klipsch system.
Wow factor is great, hopefully it will continue for a good long time.


----------



## EricZimmerman (Oct 9, 2015)

I hope the wow factor never wears off as well. These speakers are absolutely amazing. I received word that my center channel will be delivered this afternoon. Just like Christmas when I was a youngster!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I'd rather wait to land after jumping out of a plane without a chute than wait for UPS! Painful. 
Yay! Presents!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EricZimmerman (Oct 9, 2015)

all together now...hip hip hooray for USPS. The package came while I was at the store getting new speaker wire. Later on after I get it connected and run the YPAO for the first time I will give my over all impressions. I do have one question regarding Klipsch and break-in period for this setup. How long and at what volume should I limit them?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice. :clap: Congrats on the new toy's. :T


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm not a believer in "break in". If there is any break in of a speaker's diaphragm, surround material or spider it likely happens within seconds. 

If you are a believer, go with Klipsch 's recommendation on speaker break in "The easiest—and most enjoyable—way is to simply play them, choosing music with a wide dynamic range. Playing it just a bit louder than you normally might also help."

Congrats, hope you enjoy your new system.


----------



## EricZimmerman (Oct 9, 2015)

nova said:


> I'm not a believer in "break in". If there is any break in of a speaker's diaphragm, surround material or spider it likely happens within seconds.
> 
> If you are a believer, go with Klipsch 's recommendation on speaker break in "The easiest—and most enjoyable—way is to simply play them, choosing music with a wide dynamic range. Playing it just a bit louder than you normally might also help."
> 
> Congrats, hope you enjoy your new system.


Thanks for the reply, I usually don't worry about a break-in period for speakers but on the off chance I have been running it with a vast array of music genre's and now I am watching a movie. I haven't run the YPAO yet and am still amazed at the clarity and Definition of both the Yamaha and Klipsch kit. It's a good marriage.


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

got new Klipsch RP280F Floorstanding couple days ago
am TOTALLY in LOVE with KLIPSCH now  .... I thought that I had over expectations during the wait before the product delivered at my doorstep, but believe me, these floorstanders have crossed my over expectations as well  Glad that I made right investment, got a Denon X4000 as well .... now am getting SVS PB13 Ultra ..... cant wait to hear them all together 

Cheers to Klipsch


----------



## EricZimmerman (Oct 9, 2015)

Nice set of speakers! Congrats!


----------



## Coytee (May 7, 2010)

Regarding breakin... I once asked one of their engineers about it. His basic response was "Meh...I get a new driver in to test, hook it up to "X" volts (I forget how many) for about 20 minutes and consider it done"

My take-away? Plug them in and enjoy them. Don't fret it!!


----------

